# PC Adapter USB wird im XP Mode nicht erkannt



## cpu224 (12 März 2011)

Hallo
Ich hab mir ein China Teil PC Adapter USB besorgt, der wird im XP Mode aber nicht erkannt. Treiber habe ich installiert (sind die original Siemens Treiber). 
System ist Win7 Prof. 64 Bit
Gast XP Sp3
Ich habe den Adapter mal auf einer reinen XP Kiste angestöpselt, dann erkennt er den Siemens PC Adapter USB. Aber in der VM erscheint der Adapter auch nicht unter dem Reiter USB.
Weiss da jemand einen Rat?

Gruss
Torsten


----------



## bike (12 März 2011)

cpu224 schrieb:


> Aber in der VM erscheint der Adapter auch nicht unter dem Reiter USB.



Ja, der XP Mode ist keine echte VM.
Der kann kein USB eben sowenig wie VirtualPC.
Du kannst dir mit Virtualbox oder VMWare eine echte VM einrichten, dann klappt es auch mit dem USB


bike


----------



## eYe (12 März 2011)

Also ich benutze auch Win7 64 Bit und für Step7 dann den XP Mode.
Allerdings nehme ich den alten seriellen PC Adapter welcher aber über einen USB->RS232 Adapter angeschlossen ist.
Den USB Adapter erkennt mein XP erst wenn ich diesen zuweise (oben im Menü). Beim erstenmal mußte ich dann noch die Treiber installieren und seitdem geht es reibungslos...

Also das XP Mode kein USB kann ist schonmal falsch!


----------



## ThorstenD2 (12 März 2011)

bike schrieb:


> ..
> Du kannst dir mit Virtualbox oder VMWare eine echte VM einrichten, dann klappt es auch mit dem USB



so hab ich es gemacht und funzt

Wobei nicht mit dem Treiber von der beiliegenden CD sondern aus dem WWW für org. Siemens (ned Semies )


----------



## bike (12 März 2011)

eYe schrieb:


> Also das XP Mode kein USB kann ist schonmal falsch!



Schön, dass es bei dir funktioniert.
Doch auch in den verschiedenen Win$ Foren sind die Probleme mit USB ausreichend beschrieben und diskutiert.
Wir haben es nicht geschafft.


bike


----------



## cpu224 (13 März 2011)

Hallo
Also USB funktioniert im XP Mode schon, ich habe in der Firma das selbe Notebook wie Privat und auf beiden ist S7 und Wincc Flex drauf, und auf beiden kann ich mit dem original Siemens PC Adapter USB arbeiten. Für den privaten Gebrauch habe ich mir dieses China Teil gekauft, weil hier im Forum jemand damit arbeitet und meinte alles funktioniert.
Im Gerätemanager in Win7 wird der China Adapter erkannt als Siemens PC Adapter USB, aber die Treiber sind ja nicht für Win7.
Im Gerätemanager in XP wird der China Adapter nicht erkannt. Ich habe nochmal die Treiber deinstalliert und wieder installiert, aber ohne Erfolg.
Mal sehen was man da noch machen kann, irgendwie muss das funktionieren.

Gruss
Torsten


----------



## ThorstenD2 (13 März 2011)

cpu224 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Also USB funktioniert im XP Mode schon, ich habe in der Firma das selbe Notebook wie Privat und auf beiden ist S7 und Wincc Flex drauf, und auf beiden kann ich mit dem original Siemens PC Adapter USB arbeiten. Für den privaten Gebrauch habe ich mir dieses China Teil gekauft, weil hier im Forum jemand damit arbeitet und meinte alles funktioniert.
> Im Gerätemanager in Win7 wird der China Adapter erkannt als Siemens PC Adapter USB, aber die Treiber sind ja nicht für Win7.
> Im Gerätemanager in XP wird der China Adapter nicht erkannt. Ich habe nochmal die Treiber deinstalliert und wieder installiert, aber ohne Erfolg.
> ...



Du fährst das XP auch in einer virtuellen Maschine? Ich musste bei meiner Virtuellen Maschine auch die "Weiterleitung des USB Ports einstellen" - welche VW nutzt Du? Dann schaue ich mal nach meinen Einstellungen und berichte


----------



## cpu224 (13 März 2011)

Hallo
Ich benutze den XP Mode der bei Win7 Prof. integriert ist.

Gruss
Torsten


----------



## cpu224 (13 März 2011)

cpu224 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich benutze den XP Mode der bei Win7 Prof. integriert ist.
> 
> Gruss
> Torsten



hier sind mal ein paar Beispiele wie es aussieht.
http://technikblog.rachfahl.de/allgemein/windows-xp-mode-unter-windows-7/

Gruss
Torsten


----------



## cpu224 (13 März 2011)

Hallo
so ich habs hin bekommen, war die Firewall in Win7. Vielen Dank für die Antworten.

Gruss
Torsten


----------



## hmz01 (13 April 2011)

Hallo cpu224,

welche Anwendung hast Du in der Firewall freigegeben?
Hast Du den Orginaltreiber von der CD benutzt, oder einen neueren aus dem www geladen?
Dann noch eine Frage, startest Du den Simatic-Manager dann indem Du vorher das XP-Mode Fenster öffnest, oder über Start / Windows Virtual PC / Windows XP Mode-Anwendungen / Simatik / ... ?

Gruß Heiko


----------

